# Ramco Prince Engine lathe 14" x 40" - $1690 (Grass Valley, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Nov 7, 2019)

Ramco Prince Engine lathe 14" x 40"
					

Ramco Prince Engine lathe 14" x 40" mid-1970s model 3 phase 220V Works well, under power Was used and maintained regularly until recently.



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------

